# WOW RUNESCAPE



## nangua (Feb 2, 2008)

i have skid marks in my tighty whities...

will someone be my friend?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2008)

Can anyone say "Spam"! for all 3 of his posts.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 2, 2008)

BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice shooting FlyboyJ. I witnessed it so it's a confirmed kill.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 2, 2008)

Check your eyes, Thor, I am pretty sure it was adler who got the kill.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 2, 2008)

How did he manage to get three posts ?

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2008)

It must be...Triple Ace!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Nice shooting FlyboyJ. I witnessed it so it's a confirmed kill.



Really?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Who's the top scorer then.....do we have any gun camera footage?


----------

